
Show HN: Notify for Spotify - vthommeret
https://thommeret.com/posts/2020/06/11/notify-for-spotify
======
vthommeret
I recently switched from Apple Music to Spotify and one feature I was
surprised was missing was a notification on song changes. I built an app to
add this feature and also the ability to control Spotify via the menubar.

One fun emergent behavior is that because Spotify synchronizes player state
between all your devices, you can play music on your phone, and if you have
Spotify open on your desktop, it'll show notifications for all songs and even
let you control playback.

Happy for any and all feedback!

